# expanding f.m.j. ammo



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

deleted...never mind


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

EFMJ is the next best choice when, for legal/political reasons, JHP is not an option. If you have the choice between EFMJ and JHP, take the JHP.


----------



## Twolf (Jun 20, 2007)

I haven't tried a whole lot but did fire about 10 rounds when a friend of mine had some. It jammed on the 3 and 6 round, accuracy is fine at 10 yards, manage to put 9 out of 10 in the 12" paper plate. I would only pick this round if my gun doesn't like jhp at all and would only cycle fmj ammos but other than that I'm sticking to JHP.


----------

